# Pegions Adoption in India



## Suresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,
I am Suresh From Hyderabad India,I want to Adopt Pigeons Can anybody help regarding this iam resident of Hyderabad INDIA.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

First of all, thank you for having the heart to adopt a pigeon.

It's always best to adopt one that is in need of adoption, like a disabled pigeon, a domesticated pigeon that won't do well in the wild, or a baby pigeon that has lost its parents... I hope you will give a good home to any of these.

Do visit your local bird rescue centre and see if you can find one. Always remember, adoption doesn't end there - the bird then becomes a lifetime responsibility, and you always have to give the best care possible and continue to love them every day.

A pet is for life. Not just an accessory.

Good luck to find good little pigeon to love!


----------

